
Refuting the "Power Law for Serial Killer Behavior" study - microtherion
http://cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/857.html
======
sp332
Sounds like Mar's Law: Everything is linear if plotted log-log with a fat
magic marker.

~~~
adavies42
or a "two-hand" regression. (take a pure noise scatter plot and put one hand
over the upper-left and the other over the lower-right to help your audience
"ignore the outliers", and voila, a perfect linear correlation!)

